# Tablets to keep water troughs clean



## madginger (5 March 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get some of those tablets that are meant to keep the water clean in troughs?

I'm sure I read about them in a magazine recently but I cant find the magazine now - typical!

They were only a few quid but I thought what a brilliant idea!

Thanks


----------



## K27 (5 March 2010)

Sorry I don't know the names of the tablets-but I've heard of somewhere where they have goldfish in the water troughs to keep them clean!.....


----------



## horselib (5 March 2010)

http://www.clearwatertroughs.com/FAQs-v-13.html
Are these the ones


----------



## loz9 (5 March 2010)

not heard of the tablets but yes goldfish do help to some degree. Altho the yard cats kept eating mine! lol!


----------



## Diggerdog (5 March 2010)

Do you mean these? Silver Discs


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 March 2010)

Take care with chemicals that are designed to keep water clear. You can buy products that clear algae and spirogyra from fish ponds but you have to measure volume carefully and even then the water may be safe for fish but I don't know if it's ok for horses! Steer clear of goldfish in troughs because:
(1) they don't eat algae anyway, so (2) you'd have to feed them or they'd die if no mosquitos laid eggs in your trough (3) if you feed them, remember the trough will be full of fish waste and excreta unless you install pumps, filters and aerators (4) troughs can get boiling hot/dried out/frozen solid and fish are living creatures too. The solution to clean water in troughs is elbow grease.


----------



## Mike007 (6 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.clearwatertroughs.com/FAQs-v-13.html
Are these the ones 

[/ QUOTE ] Those are NADCC tablets . I have used them to steralise and clean wells. I cant say I would recommend them for this though. The dosage MUST be correct and they do give a taint to the water.


----------



## carthorse (6 March 2010)

Totally agree with Box of Frogs. Terrible idea putting poor goldfish in a water trough and they create loads of waste


----------



## Scranny_Ann (6 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
The solution to clean water in troughs is elbow grease. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My first thought too!!!!


----------



## amandap (6 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
The solution to clean water in troughs is elbow grease. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree!!


----------



## teddyt (12 March 2010)

amandap said:



			[ QUOTE ]
The solution to clean water in troughs is elbow grease. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree too.


----------



## CastleMouse (14 March 2010)

I saw these mentioned in a magazine a couple of weeks ago.

As mentioned previously, I prefer to just use elbow grease (although at the moment I'm lucky my horse is in a field with a river flowing through so I don't have to worry about water troughs!).


----------

